# Central Alabama Rough Cut Lumber



## OX1574 (Mar 29, 2016)

I am new to woodworking and would love to know of a place in the central/Birmingham area that sells rough cut lumber. I am having a tough time finding anything close by. I did find the Hobby Hardwood which is north of Huntsville, but that is 2-3 hours away. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

I think you'd find that Hobby Hardwood would be worth the drive. If you decide to take a look at what they offer, remember that the sales operation is only open on Saturday of each week.

Herb


----------



## OX1574 (Mar 29, 2016)

I did find City Hardwoods today which just opened about 6 months ago. Spoke with John on the phone who was super friendly. Best thing is it's only a few miles from my house! Will be dropping by soon to see their selection.


----------



## OX1574 (Mar 29, 2016)

Just wanted to follow up on this post about City Hardwoods. John and David are super nice and always helpful. They have a great selection of hardwoods and good prices. Be sure to check them out if you are in the area.

http://cityhardwoods.com/


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

It's always worth searching for lumber on Craigslist to see if there are any sawmills in your area. I found three near me that way.


----------



## Smirak (Dec 24, 2016)

I was at city hardwoods yesterday. John and david are good people


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Check out woodfinder too

http://www.woodfinder.com/


----------

